# Does Rice Expire??



## AnnieDrews (Jan 23, 2011)

I have some jasmine rice that I have kept in a tin container with lid. I put the package cooking instructions in to remember cooking time, etc. The package says "Best If Used By November 2010". Think it's okay to use? I don't worry about getting sick or anything, but wonder if the flavor will be off.

Thanks!!


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 23, 2011)

You mean plain dry rice grain? I doubt it goes bad and I doubt evven flavor will change, especially when we are talking about 3 month. But that me.


----------



## AnnieDrews (Jan 23, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> You mean plain dry rice grain? I doubt it goes bad and I doubt evven flavor will change, especially when we are talking about 3 month. But that me.


 
Yep, just plain bulk rice. Thanks!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 23, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about rice unless it smells musty.


----------



## AnnieDrews (Jan 23, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I wouldn't worry about rice unless it smells musty.


 
Okay, it smells like rice and looks okay, too.


----------



## garlicjosh (Jan 23, 2011)

yeah plain white rice will not go bad on you. I had an 11 pound bag for about a year and a half and never had any issues with it, kept dry and cool and you'll never have a problem
Brown rice on the other hand will go rancid..hence stashing it in the freezer


----------



## AnnieDrews (Jan 23, 2011)

garlicjosh said:


> Brown rice on the other hand will go rancid..hence stashing it in the freezer


 
I didn't know that about brown rice....I'll make a note, thanks!


----------



## garlicjosh (Jan 23, 2011)

yep, not a problem.
Brown Rice is high in fat which is why it happens.
I've had it happen once before I found that in my food studies, now my brown rice stays in the freezer, i've had a good sized bag now for about 6 months and have yet to have it happen


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 23, 2011)

garlicjosh said:


> yep, not a problem.
> Brown Rice is high in fat which is why it happens.
> I've had it happen once before I found that in my food studies, now my brown rice stays in the freezer, i've had a good sized bag now for about 6 months and have yet to have it happen


 
I've never had it go rancid, but then we eat a lot of it and it probably doesn't get a chance.  All my rice, beans and grains are kept in airtight containers.


----------



## garlicjosh (Jan 23, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've never had it go rancid, but then we eat a lot of it and it probably doesn't get a chance.  All my rice, beans and grains are kept in airtight containers.




that would probably make a great deal of difference, kept air tight, cool and in the dark im sure it wouldn't be a problem, I don't have space to stash things in air tight containers so things tend to have to reamin in bags.
only things I have in air tight containers is flax seed, all my flours, and my dry beans and those take up a lot of space


----------



## Claire (Jan 23, 2011)

I'd smell it.  If it smells sour, I'd dump it.  If it smells like, well, rice, I'd use it.

Also texture.  When you put your hand in it, is it clumpy or still in grains?  If the former, get rid of it.


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Jan 23, 2011)

garlicjosh said:


> yep, not a problem.
> Brown Rice is high in fat which is why it happens.
> I've had it happen once before I found that in my food studies, now my brown rice stays in the freezer, i've had a good sized bag now for about 6 months and have yet to have it happen




Do you mean that, it is (brown rice) high in fact? What kind of brown rice are using with the ones who are on diet or on high blood? I mean, with a high sugars (diabetic).


----------



## babetoo (Jan 23, 2011)

it should be just fine.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 23, 2011)

garlicjosh said:


> that would probably make a great deal of difference, kept air tight, cool and in the dark im sure it wouldn't be a problem, I don't have space to stash things in air tight containers so things tend to have to reamin in bags.
> only things I have in air tight containers is flax seed, all my flours, and my dry beans and those take up a lot of space



Use zip baggies for air tight containers.  Sometimes I take the item out of the box or bag after opening and just keep the directions from the package.  

In my cabinet they all get piled high into a shoebox size container (no lid). Larger ones on top shelves where I can see what's in them.  Cereal, oatmeal, grits, beans rice, etc.


----------



## Clienta (Jan 23, 2011)

If it looks like there is any dust in it or settled on the bottom, throw it out.  Where we live little bugs eat the rice & create the dust if it is not used in a timely manner.  Yuck!


----------



## MostlyWater (Jan 23, 2011)

When I had little kids, i used to buy white rice just once a year; a huge one.  Now I buy the same size but more often.  Anyway, it's always been fine.  Brown rice has to be treated different - but then again, any whole grain would be more .. delicate.


----------

